# Thinking of Adding Fish



## Sincere (Aug 18, 2005)

In my 30 gallon right now I have only 5 guppies, both M and F. I also have a pleco, which I will be getting rid of soon. I am gettind a couple more guppy trios, and a few mystery snails from another member here. That would bring my total to 11 guppies, and a few snails. I saw some fruit tetras at the store today, and they just looked awesome. Would it be possible for me to add a school into my tank, and if so how many?


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

Fruit tetras are dyed. Pick something else.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Tetras prefer softer and slightly more acidid water than guppies. Platys would work better, and amano shrimps would fit too.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

There really is no good reason to buy a fruit tetra. Besides, they'd chew up your guppy tails anyway.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

never beat some nice cardinal tetras


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

No cardinals with guppys- different water preferences.


----------



## Sincere (Aug 18, 2005)

Well I'm definatly glad I asked before I got em. Sounds like it would have been a big mistake. Thanks for the suggestions on the other fish, though, I am going to look some of em up right now.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

platies mollies and swords


----------

